# Starting Fluid



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Well guys, I have been at it again.I decided to make my own starting f l uid aid to use in cold weather and avoid all the detrimental effects of Ether based compounds. First I made my own resuable/refillable spray can dispenser out of an empty carb and choke cleaner spay can. Took a new short stem tire valve, burned off all the rubber, valve core removed, then brushed and sanded the remaining stem. Then tinned the brass stem with solder. Rosin core solder works best, but I did not have any so used solid wire solder an paste flux. A little harder as the paste flux tends to char before hot enough, but can be done. Next drilled a hole in the spray can slightly smaller than tinned stem. Need tight fit. Brushed and sanded around hole in spray can, then tinned around the opening just made in the Al. Next inserted the tinned valve stem into the tinned spray can. You have to put water on the top recess in the can while soldering with torch to prevent damaging the rolled seal in the top of the spray can. Inserted the valve stem 1/2 way down using a twisting motion like driving a screw. Then soldered the 2 pieces together. You must point the propane down and away from the top of the can to prevent melting the seal or spray nozzle. Reinserted the valve core and pressurized can with compressed air at 100 psi to test for leakage these spray cans are factory filled to 90-100 psig, and pressure tested to 200 psig. I let comp pump up to 100 psig and shut it off. Next remove valve core and charge can with desired fluid to 1/2 full of liquid. I weigh the liquid charge to match the original net in the can. Reinsert valve core and add comp air at 100 psig. Ready to go. You can refill/recharge the liquid and air propellant as you wish. I recharge the air when it goes from mist to stream.I use short valve stems as they are easier to load. Fil l ING is a slow process as the air must escape when the liquid goes in. I use an old oil can wit a small spout to charge can.

Now for the fluid. I used a mixture of 85% diesel fuel and 15% gasoline by weight. The result is a light grade diesel with a 12% lower flash point. The mixture performs like diesel when burning, slow ignition. No flash from vapors like gasoline. Tested on tractor at dawn when temp was 54 deg. No block heater, no thermostart. Motor started in 3 seconds. No heavy clatter like with ether, just a smooth start like it was 90 deg and pure diesel fuel. I was very pleased with the results. I am highly trained in Chemisty and did a lot of research and lab testing prior to the actual field test. My numbers show you can go as high as 25% gasoline, but I wanted an ample safety factor. The resulting mix is slightly more volitLe than the winter mix of #1 diesel, and 12% more volitiLe than #2 diesel. Just reporting a new study based on curiosity.


----------

